# Taking stickers off of graphics on chrome?



## Retro Flutter (Mar 22, 2021)

I've got a tank on my 1962 Skyrider and on each side, there's a sticker, right on top of the Skyrider graphic.. Is there a safe way to get them off, without damaging the original graphic? I have Goo Gone but I know that can have some unwanted side effects at times.

 I've not touched them, as they kinda add character but, just for future reference on what to do.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 22, 2021)

Heat gun, very carefully heat up and then get a sharp razor blade underneath the decal.


----------



## phantom (Mar 22, 2021)

Is that some sort of shifter?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 22, 2021)

phantom said:


> Is that some sort of shifter?




Repurposed door knob, used for whacking dogs that are trying to grab your leg.


----------



## Retro Flutter (Mar 24, 2021)

phantom said:


> Is that some sort of shifter?




Yea, it's a nexus 3spd index shifter with a custom shifter fit to it. Some PVC pipe, couple bolts, threaded rod, pvc hose and an old glass doorknob.


GTs58 said:


> Heat gun, very carefully heat up and then get a sharp razor blade underneath the decal.




Thanks, I'll give it a go, if I ever decide to take them off.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Apr 2, 2021)

Lighter fluid the kind you use in your Zippo lighter works good for removing stickers and residue.
What scares me though is paint underneath  looks very oxidized  would try a test on the pinstripe area first .


----------

